# Black bug.



## Johann Schutte (Jan 18, 2022)

Looks something like a stinkbug, but black.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 19, 2022)

Great detail......


----------



## Lez325 (Jan 19, 2022)

Looks like something from a Horror film- lovely Macro 

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice shot, Johann, love the eyes.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 22, 2022)

Wonderful, creepy shot!


----------



## slat (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice shot. Ominous.


----------

